# Help with renting in Abu Dhabi



## jimmyfoz (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi,
Just moved to Abu dhabi from the uk yesterday, where is the best place to rent at sensible prices, only needing a 1 bedroom apartment close to Marina Sq?


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

jimmyfoz said:


> Hi,
> Just moved to Abu dhabi from the uk yesterday, where is the best place to rent at sensible prices, only needing a 1 bedroom apartment close to Marina Sq?


Hey Jimmy!

Welcome!

I think the 'best' place would also depend on how much you want to spend for the accommodation. I suggest looking up places on Dubizzle.com in Abudhabi | Home as well as classified in Gulf News and other papers and then decide.

Khalidiyah I guess would be the nearest to Marina where you can get a place, although bateen would be nearer, I don't think expats are able to rent a place there. It seems its exclusively for locals only.

Hope this helps!


----------

